# routing wie?



## melmager (27. Januar 2003)

ich hatte zwar gedacht ich hätte routing verstanden sieht aber nicht so aus :-(

mein router hat 2 netzdevices
ein eth0 mit ip 192.168.100.3
und mit ippp0
ip des routers 192.168.10.1
die gegenseite hat 192.168.10.2

nun möchte ich von pc4 (192.168.100.4)
über den router nach 192.168.10.2 kommen

wenn ich am pc4 sowas mache:
route add -net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.100.3

dann geht zwar ein ping auf 192.168.10.1
(sprich auf das ippp devive vom router)
aber den pc auf der andern seite nicht

am router selbst habe ich schon die versionen durch:

route add -net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.10.1 und auch 2

wie mache ich es richig?


----------

